# Alpine CDA-117 "current error" fix?



## GripMonster (Nov 9, 2011)

I just picked up a used CDA-117 that was stated to be in excellent working condition. It displays the "current error" message in USB mode. I can't find any info on fixing this. Since it seems to be a common error, I'm wondering if there is a known component that fails in this case and can be repaired?


----------

